# ac keeps blowing the 5 amp fuse



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

Which fuse ? where is that fuse located ?


----------



## dlastra (May 6, 2012)

*fuse*

the fuse is the 5 amp fuse located on the control board on the air handler this board is for the fan


----------



## jb64 (May 6, 2012)

You need to provide more data. AC unit is ...... Window unit, Central air, hitachi ventless?


----------



## dlastra (May 6, 2012)

*5 amp fuse keeps blowing out*

this is acentral,240 voltsunit , carrier 2 ton r 22 about 11 years old


----------



## dlastra (May 6, 2012)

carrier 2 ton central air split system 11 years old


----------



## jb64 (May 6, 2012)

Do you have any schematics, I, right now am fighting my own AC issues, my condenser unit has no pcbs, no fuses, and no transformers. I need to know at least model, mfg, to check online.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Fellow Houstonian? Welcome.


----------



## jb64 (May 6, 2012)

Hey Doc,
I'm a TX transplant. Love TX, never leaving.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Lived here my entire life. What side of town are you in?


----------



## jb64 (May 6, 2012)

Pinehurst


----------



## jb64 (May 6, 2012)

Doc,
My post is 4m205j, what do you think?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

remove the stat off the subbase...disconnect the 24V wires out to the condenser at the condenser power up the air handler again with new 5A and then jump first R to G does it blow? then R over to Y does it blow?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

jb64 said:


> Pinehurst


That's way up north by Magnolia and Tomball, right? I used to work the Atascosita, Kingwood, Woodlands and surrounding areas last year. Company was in Spring. 

Nice area up north but not being Houston City limits I've found a lot of code violations in homes out there. Not trying to scare you, just so you're aware. Get yourself a drain pan condensate float safety switch for your inside unit. It's required in the city but most homes out there don't have them. It'll protect your ceiling or floor from water damage and let you know when your a/c has a drain restriction. Down here you're drain will be flowing full time with the amount of humidity in the air.

They only cost maybe $20 and are very easy to install.


----------



## jb64 (May 6, 2012)

Doc, sounds like good advice, don't have to worry about the drip pan until I can run the ac, please check my post.
Thanks,


----------



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

It is the blower motor. check AMP while it is running....it probably getting higher and higher...


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

I do not think the blower motor is the problem....


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

clocert said:


> It is the blower motor. check AMP while it is running....it probably getting higher and higher...


 :no:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The 5 amp fuse is on the low voltage side, so its not the blower motor causing it to blow.

Is this a heat pump, or straight A/C.


----------



## dlastra (May 6, 2012)

*fuse blowing*



beenthere said:


> The 5 amp fuse is on the low voltage side, so its not the blower motor causing it to blow.
> 
> Is this a heat pump, or straight A/C.


this is a straight ac


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Good chance the contactor coil is going bad.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

beenthere said:


> Good chance the contactor coil is going bad.


 
Yup yup. To further this notion, with the breaker off to the inside furnace as well as power off at the breaker for the outside condensing unit, remove the two low voltage control wires from the contactor and tape them off. Can't have those wires live touching anything or the fuse will blow. 

Install a new fuse. Flip the power back on to both units and turn the stat onto cool and drop the temp on the stat so it's calling through those low voltage wires to the condenser. Those wires, not being connected to the contactor and individually taped off and not having a chance of being a problem for the fuse, should not allow the fuse to blow. 

If you do this and your fuse stays okay than replace the contactor that the low voltage wires connect to inside of the condensing unit. Remember, always turn all power off by way of breaker before and during any work.

* "Only you can prevent 'house' fires." ~ Smokey. 

*ha! (to jb64) :jester: :whistling2:


----------

